# Massoud, back then



## Frank S. (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.afgha.com/?q=en/node/767

_France to Expel Accomplice in Killing of Anti-Taliban Afghan Commander
Submitted by matt on Wed, 26/07/2006 - 19:37. 
Voice of America
By Lisa Bryant

A French-Tunisian, who served a jail sentence in France for helping the killers of Afghan commander Ahmed Shah Massoud, now might be expelled to Tunisia. Human rights groups claim Adel Tebourski may be tortured if he is sent home.

Forty-two-year-old Adel Tebourski served a five-year sentence in France for providing logistical support to the two men accused of killing Afghanistan's anti-Taleban Northern Alliance commander, Ahmed Shah Massoud. Just out of prison, Tebourski now faces a new problem. The French government has little tolerance for terrorists and their accomplices. It wants to send him back to his birthplace, Tunisia.

Now, three anti-torture groups are trying to block that expulsion order. They cite reports from the United Nations criticizing Tunisia for its use of torture on terrorist suspects and prisoners. Caroline Larpin is a jurist at Cimade, a French organization working to ensure those detained are granted their legal rights. Cimade is among the organizations fighting Tebourski's expulsion order.

Larpin says her group is certain that if Tebourski is sent back to Tunisia his life or health would be in danger. She says Tunisian law allows those who have been imprisoned for terrorist acts in one country to be severely punished in Tunisia. The State Department's latest human rights report also cites Tunisia's use of torture in dealing with alleged terrorists and their associates. The use of torture is a sensitive issue in Europe as well - particularly following allegations of U.S. Central Intelligence Agency renditions of terrorist suspects to third countries, where some were reported to have been tortured.

Tebourski is a native Tunisian who later acquired French nationality. Earlier this week, he filed a request for asylum in France. Larpin, of the group Cimade, says French authorities are expected to rule on the request and demands to rescind his extradition, fairly rapidly.

During his trial in Paris, Tebourski denied having any knowledge of plans to assassinate Massoud. But he admitted he was a member of an Islamist cell with ties to one of the two Tunisian men who killed the Afghan commander. He was charged of changing nearly $6,000 for one of the killers, before he left on his mission.

Massoud was assassinated in September 2001, just two days before the terrorist attacks on New York and Washington._

http://www.confidentiel.net/bre

Le soutien secret de la France à la résistance afghane a commencé à la fin des années 80, lorsqu’il s’agissait de lutter contre le régime prosoviétique.

La DGSE a alors contribué à la formation des hommes de deux groupes de résistance, l’un dirigé par [EDITED], l’autre par Massoud. Plusieurs dizaines de leurs cadres militaires sont venus se former secrètement en France, notamment au Centre d’instruction des réserves parachutistes de Cercottes (Loiret), la base du Service Action.

Translation:
The secret support of France for Afghan resistance started at the end of the Eighties, when it was a question of fighting against the pro-soviet regime.    The DGSE then contributed to the training of the men of two groups of resistance, one directed by [EDITED], the other by Massoud. Several dozens of their military cadres came to be formed secretly in France, in particular at the Center of instruction of the reserves parachutists of Cercottes (Loiret), the base of the Service Action.


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2006)

Frank S. said:


> A French-Tunisian, who served a jail sentence in France for helping the killers of Afghan commander Ahmed Shah Massoud, now might be expelled to Tunisia. Human rights groups claim Adel Tebourski may be tortured if he is sent home.




Good. Let the bodies hit the floor.


----------

